# 2 - 100 A Loadcenters in a 200 A Main Meter



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Flow Recon said:


> Can I install 2 - 100 A Loadcenters in a 200 A Main Meter?
> On the Main Meter their are a few branch circuit breakers


Go for it!

What are the branch circuits feeding?
Why do you need two 100amp sub-panels?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure, you could put 2 200A loadcenters on it if the total calculated load is under 200A and you don't exceed the 6 throws required by 230.71.

Daja vu:whistling2:


----------



## Flow Recon (Jul 5, 2010)

Their are 2- 2 Pole Circuit Breakers
One is feeding the swimming pole
The other is feeding a small little room


----------



## Flow Recon (Jul 5, 2010)

Both are 50 Amp 2 pole breakers


----------



## Flow Recon (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to supply another loadcenter that was max on the branch circuit breakers


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Do a load calculation and go for it.

Deja Vu Too


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

You can, but I would think 1 200a panel would be better and easier.


----------

